

Why people blind pursuit of any Google glass related news? - dwarf0hamster

See? nothing new!!!<p>Old post:
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/04/following-facebooks-shut-down-of-face-coms-facial-recognition-api-lambda-labs-debuts-an-open-source-alternative/<p>New post:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57585952-1/lambda-labs-readying-google-glass-face-recognition-api/
======
benologist
These sites are content farms, every piece they put out about Google Glass is
to help them achieve a first page position that could be incredibly valuable
for the life of the device.

------
Merisa
I think simply wrapping REST APIs with Java would work for Google Glass. My
main concern is the performance of API like accuracy, robustness of
infrastructure, etc...

~~~
dwarf0hamster
Agree. But, there's nowhere we can test their stuff. When you go online, it
only says reserve ur API key, then nothing happened!! I wonder whether they do
have this kind of thing ready or just a great PR work~

~~~
dwarf0hamster
and, I found an old demo online, check it out:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blla_xvwgtQ>

------
asd
I see, the only difference is that the new post has only one image :) Any
restful APIs will work the same.

~~~
dwarf0hamster
Yes, basically, any restful image processing API can perform the same way,
such as <http://www.rekognition.com/> and <http://www.skybiometry.com/>

